# Do you have to vacuum seal cheese sticks?



## bambam204 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey guys/gals, 
I just received my AMNPS this morning so I wanted to try cold smoking cheese for my first time.  I bought some cheese sticks for my first cold smoke . I was wondering if vaccum sealing was necessary for the cheese sticks?


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2016)

BamBam204 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> I just received my AMNPS this morning so I wanted to try cold smoking cheese for my first time. I bought some cheese sticks for my first cold smoke . I was wondering if vaccum sealing was necessary for the cheese sticks?


I would say,if you wrap them real tight after smoking they may be okay. To get the cheese to not taste like an ash tray,you should try aging it at least 3 weeks IMHO 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2016)

I think saran wrap would work, but cheese gets better the longer it ages, so if you don't eat it in a couple of months, vac packing is the way to go.

Al


----------



## wade (Mar 19, 2016)

You do not need to vac pack them however it is better if you can. If you cannot then they will be fine in ziploc bags with as much of the air as possible removed.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 21, 2016)

All great answers,,,Well how did they turn out????

DS


----------



## bambam204 (Mar 22, 2016)

They looked good to me! As for taste I will have to let you know Ina few weeks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2016)

BamBam204 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> I just received my AMNPS this morning so I wanted to try cold smoking cheese for my first time. I bought some cheese sticks for my first cold smoke . I was wondering if vaccum sealing was necessary for the cheese sticks?


If you want to forgo the plastic altogether, you can rub the cut faces of the cheese with a light coat of olive, canola or another vegetable oil, then store in an airtight container in the fridge. If any mold starts to grow, it will be on the oil, not the cheese itself. Then, you can just wipe it off with a paper towel and rinse under lukewarm water.

The following may help in the future. Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

T


----------



## bambam204 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies , I ended up vacuum sealing them. But thanks again for the helpful info.


----------

